# Low quote



## YoungE (Sep 2, 2003)

My dad just had a quote for a R33 GTR totaly standard with tesco net and it was £437 full comp full no claims parked on a drive with cat 1 security.


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Low Insurance*

Ah, but how old is he?

Mine has been only £511.77 for the last two years  

But then I am getting on a bit :smokin: 

Vincenzo


----------



## YoungE (Sep 2, 2003)

He is 54


----------



## albal (Dec 23, 2003)

From Tesco I got a quote for a R33 GT-R of £836.85. Shame they don't give a quote for the GTS which I'm looking at.

I'm quoting for when I'm 29 (change of car due then) but I have 8 years NCB, live in somerset, keep the car on the drive and have a clean license now. Had to have the quote with a Tracking Device Fitted.

Still it sounds promising - waiting to hear back from Adrian Flux - if I remember I'll post their quote here too.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Mike (Aug 21, 2003)

I pay £3,600 with tesco's for a modded 32 GTR cause i'm only 21!!!!!!!

They were the only one's who would even consider insuring me.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

YoungE said:


> *He is 54 *


Thats the thing then.

My dad was insured on his kit-car - a 450bhp Ultima GTR - fully comp for £400 for the year. 

But he was 42 at the time, plus he's an airline pilot and they seem to get cheaper quotes i've heard.


----------

